# mild dilated aortic root



## k5coate

How would you code a mild dilated aortic root and how would you find it in the in the icd-9 volume 2?

Thanks,

Kris


----------



## Misty Dawn

k5coate said:


> How would you code a mild dilated aortic root and how would you find it in the in the icd-9 volume 2?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kris



424.1 

from AHIMA: In order to differentiate aortic ectasia from annuloaortic ectasia, which involves dilation of the aortic valve root, annuloaortic ectasia would be specifically indexed to code 424.1, Aortic valve disorders.


----------

